# Ambassador needed for 6-year international vaping study



## Hooked (6/3/20)

*New 6-Year Study Will Track 800 Vapers’ Health Markers*
https://vaping360.com/vape-news/89085/new-6-year-study-will-track-800-vapers-health-markers
6 March 2020

Researchers are preparing to launch a study that will measure the health effects of vaping over a six-year period on vapers who have smoked very little. The team running the study—called VERITAS—is looking for “ambassadors” who will recruit and manage about 800 participants divided between 20 locations around the world.

[Read the article for more info]

[I immediately thought that you would be an ideal candidate @Rob Fisher - if you could find sufficient vapers who meet the criteria]

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

